# removing dynamat



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

what is the easiest way to get this stuff off

Reason it has to come off is i rushed through the install in my truck and now i am needing to redo the sound deadening on my front doors, i didn't do the outer skin and now i am paying for it and i also would like to try some of the RAAM deadening and compare the two.

So in short i need a way to take the old stuff off with out taking a week to do it:laugh:


----------



## mmasse (Jun 13, 2009)

Best thing that worked for me is a putty knife and goo gone. Other people use brake fluid but I can't handle all those chemicals. Get a cheap putty knife you will not be keeping it after you are done.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome man thanks for the tip ill try this weekend


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Brake fluid will peal paint then you have a rust problem. Heat gun, putty knife.


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

^ What he said ^


----------



## mmasse (Jun 13, 2009)

drtool said:


> Brake fluid will peal paint then you have a rust problem. Heat gun, putty knife.


It really won't matter on the inside of the door since if you are covering it with deadener anyways. The biggest issue I saw with brake fluid is the fumes and having to smell them for the next four months. That is why I suggested Goo Gone


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

wow didn't even think about the brake fluid eating the paint off the doors that is going to be a no go then


----------



## mlo97 (Nov 19, 2009)

I am also in need of removing some Dynomat from the inside door panels to access the outer panel. A tech mentioned using a heatgun was the trick. Soon to find out!


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Heat gun against the outer door skin sounds like a recipe for external paint removal to me. Be very careful!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Go get some dry ice from the store and use that
thats how I removed all of the factory hard as nails sound deadening\just let it sit for a few minutes then give it a good wack adn itll break up or let it sit for a few and hit it with a metal spackling spatula


----------



## mlo97 (Nov 19, 2009)

don_chuwish said:


> Heat gun against the outer door skin sounds like a recipe for external paint removal to me. Be very careful!


My inside door panels are what need to have the deadening removed. Though I agree on being carefull with the heatguns in general.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Use heat gun at moderate heat(just enough to melt it) will do. Then use acetone to clean it nice as it won't damage the paint works.


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

i just pulled the mat by hand (warm LA days . If you need to remove all the residue (i needed to because I was going to use the panel as a fiberglass mold) I balled up some extra butyl and started rubbing it on the butyl that is still on the door. I ended up having 2 balls of extra butyl (works best if it's colder...so I'd use one till it got warmed up..then swap) Pulled everything off cleanly. Goo off didn't really work too well and left a big ass mess everywhere.. be warned it takes elbow grease!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Use heat gun at moderate heat(just enough to melt it) will do. Then use acetone to clean it nice as it won't damage the paint works.


FYI ...acetone does remove paint...it's the key ingredient in nail polish remover
and no, i do not wear nail polish...she does


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Use a heat gun to heat the peeling edge as you pull it off. Dynamat Xtreme will burn before it melts. Use brianalexander's method to remove any butyl that stays on the door. If there is any residue left, mineral spirits on a rag will take it off. It's always best to use the least aggressive solvent you can. Dry ice works better for asphalt than butyl removal.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

mmasse said:


> It really won't matter on the inside of the door since if you are covering it with deadener anyways. The biggest issue I saw with brake fluid is the fumes and having to smell them for the next four months. That is why I suggested Goo Gone




It still matters ,what happens when the brake fluid drip into the door jam? paint peels!!! what happens when brake fluid gets inside the door and runs along the bottom of the inner door ? paint peels!!! In short what happens when paint peels? corrosion!!! paint is not just applied for the look,it protects the surfaces its applied to.  thank you for the info about goo gone and sorry for the blast but people need to educated.


----------



## H.O. Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

I had the same prob and yeah putty knife and some heat did the job.


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

Why don't you keep what you already got?
Just take off the parts where you need to access, but it is not necessary to take everything out/off. Re-do it over if you want!
Maybe there is something I don't understand !


----------



## mlo97 (Nov 19, 2009)

NOTORIOUS97200 said:


> Why don't you keep what you already got?
> Just take off the parts where you need to access, but it is not necessary to take everything out/off. Re-do it over if you want!
> Maybe there is something I don't understand !


That makes sense! Basically cut the deadener away where the access openings need to be clear for access to the backside of the outside panel.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

stinky06 : I guess if this is the case, I need to go back to my lab and what chemical I used when I was cleaning that surface(But I guess it is still acetone or maybe toulene). No hard feelings, mate.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for all the tips guys i thought about the dry ice thing but its a vertical surface but i may just get good gloves and just hold it on the door for a while


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

NOTORIOUS97200 said:


> Why don't you keep what you already got?
> Just take off the parts where you need to access, but it is not necessary to take everything out/off. Re-do it over if you want!
> Maybe there is something I don't understand !


i would not remove anymore than absolutely necessary


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i have been thinking more about it and i think i may just remove just what is needed and then just add where needed but thanks to everyone for the tips


----------



## billm3 (Nov 28, 2009)

heat gun or blow torch with a putty knife.


----------

